# Please help! I need advice



## Justgettinby (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a trash out to do under a flat fee concept. The first 40 yards are supposed to be included in the flat fee. I never have had more than 8 yards, so this is rarely an issue. But today is the day. There is a shop with this house. The shop was used for an auto mechanic. My position is that because the items that need to be trashed out are not within a normal household parameter, it should not be part of initial services. In addition, there are really heavy things like engine blocks and transfer cases. I can't lift those...it would take a few big guys to lift some of the items in this shop, we are talking 500+ pounds. There is oil, oil containers, antifreeze, random car parts that have grease all over them, broken windows, 30+ big tires, propane tanks and even a 5' tall oxygen (or whatever) tank. This is not normal. Does anyone have any success with this sort of bidding and what about all those paint cans?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

No one can tell you what you should do, but I'm sure you'll hear a bunch of contractors tell you what they would do.

I suppose if I had the guys that knew how to scrap out the metal I could cover some of my costs. Oil, paint, tires and assorted hazards are things you have to get paid for. I would call them back and let them know it can't be done for a flat rate and go from there. Likely they will push you to do this one and they'll try and sweeten the pot next time.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

last one like that I did was 580CYD dude was a mechanic/junk yard owner, there was 29 engine blocks 36 transmitions/transfer cases 23 vehicles 4 boats, 19 motorcycles and god knows how much random car parts, my client allowed me to "BATF" all the oil, antifreeze, propane and gas tanks ect. I called my scrap metal guys and spent 2 weeks taking pics of them hauling it all out, I didn't have to tutch any of it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:..... this 40 cyd package your talking about sounds like VRM. ??? well I guess it doesn't mater who it is, will they let you bill separate on the "hazards" ? if not I would have to pass on that one


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

You're just going to have to look over your contract and search for those key words. I've always taken the flat rate/up to x amount CYD as being anything on that is on the property unless it's a dirt pile or fallen tree, that kinda thing. As someone on here said a while back, "Sometimes it's bricks, sometimes it's feathers". 

We've been fortunate enough to have good coordinators that are understanding when something out of the ordinary pops up. Contacting your coordinator and explaining the situation could be beneficial.


----------



## Justgettinby (Oct 27, 2014)

All Island Handy said:


> last one like that I did was 580CYD dude was a mechanic/junk yard owner, there was 29 engine blocks 36 transmitions/transfer cases 23 vehicles 4 boats, 19 motorcycles and god knows how much random car parts, my client allowed me to "BATF" all the oil, antifreeze, propane and gas tanks ect. I called my scrap metal guys and spent 2 weeks taking pics of them hauling it all out, I didn't have to tutch any of it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:..... this 40 cyd package your talking about sounds like VRM. ??? well I guess it doesn't mater who it is, will they let you bill separate on the "hazards" ? if not I would have to pass on that one



Yes, it is VRM


----------



## Justgettinby (Oct 27, 2014)

I found the clause in the contact that will save me. Any items that require special disposal as required by applicable law will be considered out of scope. Now I am thinking about all of the paint cans I have removed from these properties along the way. 

My next question for you much more experienced people out there is this: What is an appropriate rate per paint can for disposal? Would it be a flat fee for a certain amount and then additional in excess?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

It's been so long ago since paint removal was on my radar but we used to get $10/can for a gallon, $6 qt or pint and $35 for 5 ga bucket. Probably more now.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> It's been so long ago since paint removal was on my radar but we used to get $10/can for a gallon, $6 qt or pint and $35 for 5 ga bucket. Probably more now.


when I run a CE I believe it is $12 per gallon but since it is VRM I highly doubt they will give you that much but I wont hurt to try, paint is such a pain in the A#@ to dispose of out here


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

There is no where to legally dispose of paint in my county. Oil you can sometimes sell for 25 cents per gallon if you have enough of it.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

The only way that I am aware of being able to dispose of paint in CT is if you open the cans and pour it out on an old carpet or something that it can dry on. Or somehow get the paint to dry out in the can. Never had a problem getting rid of dried paint. Wet paint yea that is not going to happen.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Krud Kutter

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...YHRwILmk6SVYtl3eQ&sig2=NbSH7N3iYEEY7BM8y33m3A


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Paint Hardener.....

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Homax-3-5-oz-Waste-Away-Paint-Hardener-for-Paint-Disposal-2134/100149311


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

In wa. state , if its an oil based paint you can drop it off at recycle.If its latex based , you need to mix sawdust, or something with it and let it harden, then you can toss it in the garbage.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

nomosnow said:


> In wa. state , if its an oil based paint you can drop it off at recycle.If its latex based , you need to mix sawdust, or something with it and let it harden, then you can toss it in the garbage.


Cat litter or dirt works.


----------

